# Söll Algosol Forte



## DaniPSN (14. Mai 2012)

Hey leute,

mein Teich (7.000l) ist ziemlich grün, ich war beim Händler und habe mich beraten lassen, mir wurde gesagt, dass das alles Algen sind und mir wurde empfohlen Söll Algosol Forte zu kaufen und in den Teich zu geben.

Ich hab zwar einen Filter am Teich, aber erst als das Wasser so Grün war, hab ich UV-C Strahler mit 11W und 55W geholt, aber es bringt ja nichts, da das viel zu viele Algen sind und es nicht besser wird.

Soll ich es wirklich mal mit dem Mittel von Söll versuchen?
Mir wurde gesagt, dass es das einzige da ist, was den Teich wirklich klar macht.

Hoffentlich hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Mittel


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Also es würde mich schon stark wundern, wenn Du dafür Chemie benötigst ... das würde ich erstmal lassen.
Hast mal 1-2 Fotos von der aktuellen Lage?

Pflanzen im Teich? 2 UVC`s in Betrieb?


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



> Soll ich es wirklich mal mit dem Mittel von Söll versuchen?


 



> Mir wurde gesagt, dass es das einzige da ist, was den Teich wirklich klar macht.


 wohl vom Verkäufer 

das einzige was wirklich hilft sind Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen - und das geht halt mal nur über Biomasse, sprich viele Pflanzen, auch Unterwassergrünzeugs das man ja wieder leicht aus dem Teich bekommt.

Die AntiAlgen produkte lösen die sichtbaren Algen nur auf, die dann ja wieder als Nährstoffe für die nächsten algen zur Verfügung stehen  - ein ewiger Kreislauf


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo Dani,
Mittel reinkippen bringt Dir nichts, aber das haben Dir ja die anderen auch schon geschrieben.

Selbst wenn es anfangs funktionieren "könnte"...
auf Dauer lösen die Mittelchen nicht Dein Teichproblem.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Du Deine Technik und  die Anzahl der Fische näher beschreibst und ggf. noch 1-2 Fotos zu Deinem Teich einstellst.

Dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen und Dir Maßnahmen empfehlen.


----------



## Nori (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Bei einem 55 Watt Strahler sollte der Teich (7000 oder 9000 Liter???) binnen 1 Woche klar sein - allerdings muss dann der Filter bestimmt auch täglich gereinigt werden.
Über Goldfische UND Koi in 9000 Liter brauch ich wohl nichts mehr sagen.... 

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo 

Wasser + Licht + Algensporen + Nährstoffe (N+P)

und schon nimmt die Natur ihren Lauf 

ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herzustellen mit Gift .....

ein schöner Werbespruch 


es gibt viele Arten das Wasser so zu [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13/]vergiften[/URL] , dass keine Algen wachsen .

Söll versteckt sein Datenblatt besonders gut 

bisher hab ich nur das gefunden :


> Kennzeichnung gem. EU-Richtlinie 98/8/EG:
> *Algizide *sicher verwenden.
> Vor Gebrauch stets Kennzeichnung und _Produktinformationen lesen._
> baua: Reg.-Nr. N-38732



mfG


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

ich hab´s gefunden !

lecker !

Anhang anzeigen Soell-AlgoSol-Sicherheitsdatenblatt.pdf


----------



## Eugen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo,
ob es das Einzige ist ?? Es gibt da auch noch was von Oase,.....
(hängt davon ab, mit wem der Händler verbandelt ist )
Aber klar wird das Wasser ganz sicher.
Für wie lange,hat der Verkäufer ja nicht gesagt. 
Würde man statt Koi + Karpfen in einem 7ooo l - Teich pflanzen einsetzen, hätte man ziemlich sicher kein "grünes" Wasser und bräuchte auch keine Algizide.
Dieses SpektroSorb zeigt,dass man es langsam begriffen hat.
Im "forte" versteckt sich allerdings bestimmt ein Bio- bzw. Algizid.

Edit zeigt mir eben noch das von karsten gefundene Datenblatt.
Damit sollte wohl die Wirksamkeit geklärt sein.


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



Eugen schrieb:


> ........
> Im "forte" versteckt sich allerdings bestimmt ein Bio- bzw. Algizid.




Kupfersulfat  forte 




und was zum Wasserfärben


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Karsten,
Kupfersulfat wirkt ja gut gegen Algen. Ist auch in den meisten Mitteln drin.

Die Fische und Pflanzen sollte man vor der Behandlung aber aus dem Teich entfernen.


----------



## DaniPSN (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

ein bild konnte ich heute leider nicht machen, morgen mach ich aber eins, wie gesagt, alles ist grün, viel sieht man da nicht :/


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Ich hatte die zeit bis jetzt auch grünes wasser im pool. liegt wohl an den fast 18koi  ich habe als letztes medium seit ca. 2wochen filtermatte drin. . . jetzt ist das wasser klar, nur die poolfolie ist grün geworden. oh gott,an die putzerei darf ich nicht denken


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo Dani,
bei deinem Besaatz (Goldfische, Koi, Karpfen) solltest du über eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung und sehr viel Pflanzen nachdenken.
Die Jungs putzen einiges weg, der Dünger daraus sollte dann irgendwie verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Moin,

ich sehe das genau wie Jörg.
Setze einen Vorfilter (Siebfilter/Spaltfilter welcher Art auch immer) vor die Filteranlage und sehe zu, dass Du entweder mehr Pflanzen in den Teich einbringst oder aber einen Pflanzenfilter baust. 
Und Du wirst sehen ... ca. 2 Wochen nach Inbetriebnahme wird das Wasser schon klarer sein.

Mandy


----------



## DaniPSN (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

So, hab nun bilder gemacht, auf den bildern sieht es aber sehr hellgrün aus, in wirklichkeit ist es bisschen dunkler

einen pflanzenfilter haben wir, der wird zur zeit aber nicht durchlaufen vom wasser

ich habe heute mal den filter gereinigt und die schwämme waren extrem voll von schmutz, kann es sein, dass ich auch oft den filter reinigen muss, weil die UV strahler die algen ja verklumpen lassen?


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



DaniPSN schrieb:


> einen pflanzenfilter haben wir, der wird zur zeit aber nicht durchlaufen vom wasser



:shock Warum nicht ??? :shock
Gerade jetzt ist die Zeit wo die Pflanzen die meisten Nährstoffe benötigen ... wenn ihr den Pflanzenfilter nicht an habt, dann braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, dass die Algen die Nährstoffe verputzen und sich frischföhlich vermehren.
Das Resultet siehste an dem Wasser ...

Mein Tip: Pflanzenfilter sofort in Betrieb nehmen ...
Zu der UVC gibts verschiedene Meinungen ... mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr so richtig an die Wirkung. Aber versuchen kannste es ja ...

Mandy


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

@ Mandy: Das klappt schon, nur nicht im ersten oder zweiten Durchlauf ... 

Die Folie in Eurem Teich könnte man auch noch schön verstecken  ... Verlängert auch die Haltbarkeit (UV-Strahlung).


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo Dani,
die UVC kann Grünalgen abtöten.
Die sammeln sich dann in deinem Filter und werden dort zu Nährstoffen umgewandelt. Davon können sich dann die neuen ernähren.
Aus diesem Kreislauf kommst du langfristig nur raus, wenn die Nährstoffe entzogen werden.
Das kann im Vor Filter geschehen oder von vorhandenen Pflanzen.


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo

Fast Nachbar  ich denk ca. 20km Entfernung 

Du hast einen echt schönen Teich!  

Aber den Teichrand würde ich noch irgendwie kaschieren  evt. Ufermatten

  Und ich sehe keine Pflanzen im Teich kann das sein?


----------



## DaniPSN (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

an das kaschieren habe ich auch gedacht, wird bald auch kommen^^

doch, pflanzen gibt es
weiter links sind die uferpflanzen und dann haben wir noch 5 seerosen im teich verteilt, die gerade alle hochkommen

ihr meint also, dass ich das wasser doch durch den pflanzenfilter laufen lassen sollte?
im pflanzenfilter selbst steht das wasser und da ist es schön klar..


----------



## katja (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



> ihr meint also, dass ich das wasser doch durch den pflanzenfilter laufen lassen sollte



 wofür hast du ihn denn sonst angelegt? 

wie der name schon sagt, pflanzen*filter*


----------



## DaniPSN (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



katja schrieb:


> wofür hast du ihn denn sonst angelegt?
> 
> wie der name schon sagt, pflanzen*filter*



eigentlich ja zum filtern, ich hatte den auch 2 wochen angeschlossen, aber hab da keinen unterschied gesehen

nochmal zu meiner frage, liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich den filter schon seit 2 wochen nichtmehr gereinigt hab?
also, dass das wasser nicht sauberer wird? 
vielleicht muss ich den filter ja einfach jeden zweiten tag reinigen, damit es besser wird?


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hi,

sieht ja bei Dir noch ein wenig nach Algenblüte aus? Ich hab meinen Filter bis letzte Woche alle zwei Tage gereinigt.


----------



## DaniPSN (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



Doc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sieht ja bei Dir noch ein wenig nach Algenblüte aus? Ich hab meinen Filter bis letzte Woche alle zwei Tage gereinigt.



leider kenne ich mich mit algen überhaupt nicht aus, ich weiß nur was schwebealgen und fadenalgen sind


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo

ich glaube da liegt ein Verständnisproblem vor 

Wasser in einem mit Folie ausgelegtem Erdloch wird im Freien nie dauerhaft klar sein 
egal wie liebevoll es angelegt und "umstaltet" wurde 

die Selbstreinigung eines "Gewässers" ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig die hier alle nicht erfüllt sind .

entweder ich ame die Bedingungen eines funktionierende klarem Naturteich nach ,
dh .
* üppige  (meist geschlossenen!) Unterwasserbepflanzung
* starke mineralische Substratauflage 
(die aerobe und anaerobe Bereiche hat und dem Bakterien Pilzen Pflanzen Tieren die in ihrer Biozönose die Reinigungsleistung vollbringen die notwendigen Lebensbedingungen schafft)
* mit dem Teichwasser in Verbindung stehende üppige artenreiche Uferbepflanzung und deren Wurzelraum 
* schwacher oder kein Besatz mit Karpfenfischen
* ständige Wasserbewegung

s.d.a
oder 
ich lagere die reinigenden Faktoren und Medien aus 
und versuche sie mit großem technischen Aufwand und Know How zu optimieren . 
Das sind dann funktionierende Teichfilter . 
Damit meine ich nicht einen Kübel mit Schwämmchen drin  

die aktive Oberfläche muss schon ein mehrfaches der Teichoberfläche betragen 
oder andere effektive technische Wasserreinigungsverfahren .

eine Kiste mit mickernden Pflanzen reicht da nicht .

oder 
ich vergifte das Wasser so sehr, dass (wenn "alles gut" geht)
Algen im Moment gerade so zuerst absterben D



dann ist Algosol forte ein gangbarer Weg !

mfG


----------



## DaniPSN (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

ich weiß wirklich nichtmehr, was ich damit machen soll -.-


----------



## Moonlight (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Pflanzenfilter in Betrieb nehmen ... Filteranlage reinigen wenn sie verdreckt ist, sonst nicht.

Und dann heißt es warten, warten und nochmals warten.
2 Wochen reichen da nicht.

Mandy


----------



## DaniPSN (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

ich werde den pflanzenfilter dann mal dranmachen

ich reinige meinen filter jetzt jeden zweiten tag und der ist da jedesmal seeeeeeeehr schmutzig, das müsste ja eigentlich bedeuten, dass viel rausgefiltert wird..


----------



## karsten. (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



DaniPSN schrieb:


> ......
> ich reinige meinen filter jetzt jeden zweiten tag und der ist da jedesmal seeeeeeeehr schmutzig, ...........



von was für einem Filter sprechen wir denn ?

mfG


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Huhu. . . wie siehts denn jetzt aus in sachen filter und schwebealgen?


----------



## DaniPSN (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Huhu. . . wie siehts denn jetzt aus in sachen filter und schwebealgen?



hat sich leider noch nicht sichtbar gebessert ):


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Geduld !!! das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



karsten. schrieb:


> von was für einem Filter sprechen wir denn ?
> 
> mfG



  mfG


----------



## DaniPSN (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



karsten. schrieb:


> mfG



den filter habe ich von verwandten bekommen, die einen teich hatten, der größer war und auch immer klar war, aber die haben den teich zu gemacht, wegen den kleinen kindern

ist von OASE der filter..


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Ich glaube Karsten möchte eine Beschreibung des Filters haben und nicht wo er her kommt  
Oase hat außerdem sooo viel Auswahl 
Fotografier ihn und den Inhalt doch einfach ... 

Mandy


----------



## Winnie62 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Ich sach nur

alles quark. 20 Tüten Wasserflöhe helfen auch 

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Ja klar . . . und 20min später haben die fische sie gefressen und durch die ausscheidungen wird der teich noch grüner. das geht nur in fischlosen teichen.


----------



## DaniPSN (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich glaube Karsten möchte eine Beschreibung des Filters haben und nicht wo er her kommt
> Oase hat außerdem sooo viel Auswahl
> Fotografier ihn und den Inhalt doch einfach ...
> 
> Mandy



mach ich mal^^

wie sieht es eigentlich mit wasserwechsel aus?
könnte ich das halbe wasser rauspumpen und neues reinlassen?


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Wasserwechsel max. 20-30% . . . aber das grüne bekommst du damit nicht weg. du bringst ja wieder neue nährstoffe ein. aber für die fische ist es zweifelsfrei gut. man sollte eh wöchentlich teilwasserwechsel von 10-15% machen.


----------



## DaniPSN (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wasserwechsel max. 20-30% . . . aber das grüne bekommst du damit nicht weg. du bringst ja wieder neue nährstoffe ein. aber für die fische ist es zweifelsfrei gut. man sollte eh wöchentlich teilwasserwechsel von 10-15% machen.



ich wurde auf eine idee gebracht..
ein verwandter von mir, hat einen teich ohne fische und er meinte, ich könnte meinen teich kopmplett säubern, also ganzes wasser raus und alles absaugen, damit er wieder wie am anfang ist.

die fische könnte ich dann erstmal zu ihm in den teich setzen, weil es für die fische ja nicht gut ist, wenn das ganze wasser gewechselt wird

ich würde also alle fische zu ihm in den teich setzen (weil er hier ganz nah wohnt, wäre das kein problem), dann würde ich meinen teich komplett ablassen und komplett säubern, wasser einlassen und direkt die UV-C strahler anlassen + pflanzenfilter und dann würde ich das wasser erstmal eine zeit so lassen, damit sich die bakterien wieder ansiedeln, wenn das dann alles gut ist, kommen meine fische wieder zurück

was hält ihr davon?
und würde der teich dann auch sauber bleiben?


----------



## Nori (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Schlecht - grün wird er nach 2-3 Wochen auch wieder und bis dann die Fische wieder rein können und sich die Biologie von dem Kahlschlag halbwegs erholt hat vergeht bestimmt ein halbes Jahr!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo Dani


> was hält ihr davon?



Nix ,also eher gar nix......

Auf null bringen, heist mindestens 4-5 Wochen verlorene Zeit, das heist in 5 Wochen wärst du soweit wie jetzt.

Versuch es doch mal damit.........
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27514/?q=vlcf

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DaniPSN (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

aber wenn das wasser komplett gewechselt wird und sofort die UV-C lampen eingeschaltet werden, müsste das wasser ja klar bleiben oder?


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Könnte gut sein, bis die Fische wieder rein dürfen werden dann aber einige Wochen ins Land gehen müssen.
Das willst dann jedes Jahr so machen?


----------



## DaniPSN (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



Joerg schrieb:


> Könnte gut sein, bis die Fische wieder rein dürfen werden dann aber einige Wochen ins Land gehen müssen.
> Das willst dann jedes Jahr so machen?



nein, wenn das wasser klar bleibt, brauch ich das ja nicht jedes jahr zu machen

ich finde es bloß ärgerlich, dass man bei uns im teich nichts sieht, wenn er klar wäre, würde ich den auch noch nicht reinigen wollen


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Jede Reinigung tötet wichtige wasserklärende Bakterien ...zerstört notwendige Organismen ...

Wenn Du jetzt eine Komplettreinigung vornimmst, dann hast Du zwar kurzfristig klares Leitungswasser drin, aber spätestens nach 2 Wochen eine noch schlimmere grüne Brühe.

Warum ist alle Welt nur so ungeduldig? Laßt doch der Natur mal freien Lauf ... das Wasser wird schon klar werden, wenn sich alles eingepegelt hat.
Im Notfall setz noch paar stark zehrende Pflanzen dazu, aber mehr würde ich nicht machen.

Mein Teich war jahrelang grün. Und mit grün meine ich auch grün ... giftgrün mit einer Sicht von max. 5-10cm. Na das hat mich erst geärgert.
Man hat mir geraten einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen und einen anderen Filter einzusetzten. Das habe ich getan und mußte warten und innerhalb von 4Wochen hatte ich glasklares Wasser.

Mandy


----------

